# Message "No bootable Device"



## Mickado 77 (14 Mai 2016)

Bonsoir

Je possède un MacBook Pro 13" de mi 2012. Avec BootCamp j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 (avec un ISO officiel sur le site de Microsoft) et après que le Mac est redémarré, il m'affiche ce message. Je sais qu'il faut que je reboote et que j'appuie sur Alt pour accéder aux disques mais malgré mes essais, même si j'appuie sur Alt, le Mac ne veut rien savoir !
Auriez vous une solution 
Merci


----------

